
Planetary: a VC backed social network built on Scuttlebutt, out of stealth - kn8
https://twitter.com/tomcoates/status/1220076287995207680
======
kn8
And more investors, "And we're backed by some very smart VCs including
@BloombergBeta @FuelCapital and @upsidevc among others"
[https://twitter.com/tomcoates/status/1220078067328024576](https://twitter.com/tomcoates/status/1220078067328024576)

It's interesting.. I'd guess VC money is not in line with what the scuttlebutt
community would think is the right approach for creating a better alternative
to current giants. But at the same time it's clear that you need a lot of time
and money to create something polished and mainstream. There must be multiple
ways to achieve the same goal.

------
kn8
Biz Stone, one of investors -
[https://twitter.com/biz/status/1220048447794900993](https://twitter.com/biz/status/1220048447794900993)

------
kp98
Is there a UVP other than the decentralization? I ask because I've seen a lot
of social networks in the decentralized space, yet none have offered something
that say, facebook, does not.

~~~
riffic
What's a UVP? Organizations may be interested in hosting a form of this app on
their own dns/maintain control of their own namespace. I think the incumbents
can stand to make a lot of money by whitelabeling the existing services and
selling access to domains (G Suite for Twitter, for example).

------
kn8
Link to the site: [https://planetary.social/](https://planetary.social/)

